# Why do you bathe your dog?



## Wlfdg (Oct 18, 2009)

We don't have fleas here.
My dogs never smell bad. 
Even our friends who aren't dog people comment on how our dogs don't smell. They say "they smell like sweet hay." 
They do get brushed nearly everyday. 
The only bath they've ever gotten from us was when they got sprayed by a skunk. 

Before Wilson and Max I had a GSP X Malamute/Wolf, hunting dogs and pit bulls. None of them got baths either.

What motivates you to bathe your pups?


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

When they do doughnuts though the mud in the back yard


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

pugmom said:


> When they do doughnuts though the mud in the back yard


ditto. I only bathe my pup when it's absolutely necessary. Otherwise, I usually just wipe her paws. I don't brush her much as her coat is very short and thin.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I bathe when they get smelly, or when they are shedding a lot, a bath helps get rid of a lot of the loose hair.

I don't have a schedule for bathing them.. it seems to work out to about once every 4-6 weeks or so.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Kaylee - bathed often since she's a show dog. 

Ronin - bathed less often, but still every few weeks.

Ada - bathed even less often - once her coat starts binding up, we know she needs a bath and blow out. 

My dogs get dirty - muddy, muddy, muddy. They don't stink, but the muck they roll in does.


----------



## Wlfdg (Oct 18, 2009)

pugmom said:


> When they do doughnuts though the mud in the back yard


 Yee Haw!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't bathe my dogs often & even feel bad about not batheing them more. But they really don't need batheing any more often. They just don't get very dirty or stinky. They roll in something dead once in awhile on our trips up to the river, then they get baths.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

I bath him to whiten his coat again, mostly. Just looks but meh.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't. Even when Rocky gets muddy, I just lock him in the garage til he's dry and then brush it all off. His coat is made to shed dirt and water naturally, and elkhounds have ZERO doggie smell. Even when wet.

It's kinda nice actually


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't like to bathe, drys the skin out softens the dogs wirey coat. But my reasons for bathing would include;
1) when dog has rolled in deer poop and smeared it all over her neck and head. 
2) when dog has found a dead animal and rolled in it and stinks. 
3) when dog has spent a couple hours playing in a huge patch of poison ivy. 

Other than that I brush out the mud and horse manure and hay and sawdust. I guess if she found a fresh pile of horse poop and rolled in that I'd add it to the list of reason to bath her, but so far she just eats it. Yeck. Makes for really stinky dog farts!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

trumpetjock said:


> I don't. Even when Rocky gets muddy, I just lock him in the garage til he's dry and then brush it all off. His coat is made to shed dirt and water naturally, and elkhounds have ZERO doggie smell. Even when wet.
> 
> It's kinda nice actually


Yeah it was like that for Ollie. Kobe as well, but since he's all white, if I don't bathe him he'll become very dirty looking.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

I seldom if ever bathe a dog. i keep them brushed, and don't have odor problems.


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

I bathe all my pets. The biggest motivator, for me, is that I'm kind of OCD about my bed. The rest of my apartment is pretty clean (cleaner than my friends' places, that's for sure), but having a clean bed is super important to me. So I change the sheets every three days and I bathe my pets.

I suppose it would be easier to just make the bed a pet-free zone... But I could never do that. Snuggling is just way too important.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Mine gets dirty. Plus with a long coat and lots of mud/saliva/whatever else sticky and gooey in it it breaks the hairs and either makes tangles or rips chunks out of her coat.

Plus if I don't bathe her every couple of weeks she gets really oily and her fur is in strands because I guess so many people pet her and they usually have lotion on their hands.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Cracker gets a bath only when she's been a rollin! Otherwise a wipe with a towel and some strokes of the houndglove keep her coat shiny and clean. She loves being towelled off though...it's her favourite part of the after bath/after swim routine!
But I have to admit I LOVE her smell and shininess after a bath...the shampoo smells like mango..yum!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I bathe my girls once a week.. Not because they get smelly, but because I like to do it, and it keeps their hair looking soft and silky.  Every once and a while they get dirty and actually need a bath, but usually it's just because I want to do it. I love how their hair looks all fluffy and soft right after a bath.. I was afraid of bathing them too much at first, but then I came here and learned about using high quality shampoos... Ones that don't contain soap or harsh chemicals. I love the eqyss products, and buddy wash. With eqyss, I like to Dilute it 8-1 with water like they suggest.. it makes it last WAY longer that way.  

And.. well.. you know.. the dogs like bath time too.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I may bathe Elsa once between professional grooming and it's usually because we've been rolling in the mud.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Curbside Prophet said:


> I may bathe Elsa once between professional grooming and it's usually because we've been rolling in the mud.


We've?

You're getting down and dirty with her? 



I bathe Wally only when his underside is closer to brown than white. I've given up hope on his paws. Those won't get white with anything short of chlorine bleach I'm betting.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

KBLover said:


> We've?
> 
> You're getting down and dirty with her?


We're mud buddies. Wow...I just said that. Thank goodness I have the power of delete to follow anything that may be said of that. If only I had enough discretion to use it on myself.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I bathe the dogs pretty often. Especially Beau when we were trying to grow fringe for show- oils from touching his hair would cause the fringing to break so you'd have to keep it clean.

But right now everyone is just doing the pet thing. We bathe once or twice a month depending. Paps get greasy fringe if you don't. But bathing a couple times is about all I do.

And mud? It just falls off but yeah after a while they get a little doggy smelling.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Kuma generally gets a bath every few months or so. Generally just if he gets dirty or if the shedding starts getting too out of hand.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Icesis is bathed once a week. I want to keep her skin beautiful... though acne is basically a cosmetic concern, I suppose. To be honest, I sort of obsess over keeping her looking her best just because I really don't want to perpetuate the 'ugly dog' stereotype. I know _she_ couldn't care less, and would probably prefer fewer baths. =P


----------



## Herrick's Mommy (Nov 5, 2009)

We usually bathe Herrick once every 6 weeks, simply because that was recommended to us by the groomer that we take him to. Other than that, we do wipe his paws to make sure that he won't bring any mud or dirt into our carpet.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

Odo gets bathed weekly, and brushed/combed daily. Otherwise he looks raggedy and dirty. Kira gets bathed only when necessary, which is pretty rare.

I've never noticed a dog smell one either of mine except when they came home from 6 days at the boarder.


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

Rosie usually gets bathed once a month. She's a bulldog and develops a stinch to her and since they sleep in bed so much the bed will start to smell llike them even after changing the sheets often so thats when i know its bath time! or if she is getting muddy or sandy from the beach! our Min Pin gets bathed every couple of months maybe 3?? he doesn't get dirty or stink like Rosie


----------



## Sunyoung (Oct 28, 2009)

Frankie gets a bath every other month. Winnie gets one every time Frankie does (they take their baths together). Dakota only gets a bath every few months and only when he really needs it (he'll get muddy and nasty.. then five minutes later, you can't even tell he was dirty).


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I just remembered. A few neighbors of mine wipe down the dogs with a wet towel as well as wash their feet and butts every single time they go out. Even if it's not raining and the dog was just leash walked, not even playing and running around with other dogs. I think it's a bit excessive but they feel like otherwise their dogs are dirty.

I asked them once and they said since we take off our shoes to keep the house clean and the dogs can't they have to get their feet washed and completely wiped down.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Pai said:


> To be honest, I sort of obsess over keeping her looking her best just because I really don't want to perpetuate the 'ugly dog' stereotype.


I lost Cresties and think Icesis is beautiful. In fact I wish you'd post more pictures. They're such unusual and fun looking dogs. I used to want one and imagined naming him Buddha and walking him around in a spiked collar. 

Anyhooters...Max usually smells pretty decent aside from death breath but every now and again he STINKS (I think sometimes he releases a houndy scent when he sees too many squirrels and goes into hunter mode, just a theory), and then I bathe him. Or if he rolls in something nasty like goose poop or garbage.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Sassy gets bathed to remove loose hair and the itchies. Max just looks better, he still gets greasy ear hair and his feathers look better after a bath. I try for a rinse or bath every couple weeks.

I got out the high velocity blower and used it on the dogs after a grooming session a couple weeks ago to remove the loose hair. There was a lot of dead skin coming off even Max who has no skin problems. Wouldn't that build up on dogs that never get rinsed or washed? Dog skin grows and sheds the same as our skin, doesn't it?


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

Kathyy said:


> Sassy gets bathed to remove loose hair and the itchies. Max just looks better, he still gets greasy ear hair and his feathers look better after a bath. I try for a rinse or bath every couple weeks.
> 
> I got out the high velocity blower and used it on the dogs after a grooming session a couple weeks ago to remove the loose hair. There was a lot of dead skin coming off even Max who has no skin problems. Wouldn't that build up on dogs that never get rinsed or washed? Dog skin grows and sheds the same as our skin, doesn't it?


You are absolutely right, and if im grooming a dog that hasnt been done in a few months, they almost always have dry skin, especially doublecooated breeds. owners do not realize how badly the undercopat builds up, and do not realize that brushing is not getting it all out. when the coat is blowing out, it gets trapped in bythe gaurd hair, creating a coat that isnt working for the dog at all, it keeps them cold and hot.

if you use high quality products, and are rinsing completely, no issues result from bathing weekly, or however often you want to bathe. and if you dont want to do it, getting the dog professionally done is the way to go.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

when they have been dirty for awhile.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

emily445455 said:


> when they have been dirty for awhile.


^^ This ^^

Alvin generally smells pretty decent and he gets a rub down with either the curry comb or the Furminator every evening. If he's got some mud or grass or whatever on him, I spot clean with a towel or a pet wipe.

He gets a full on bath maybe three or four times a year, usually as part of flea prevention or if the shedding is getting out of control.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Strauss is bathed once a month. Sometimes twice in the winter (he has issues with seasonal hot spots). But I also used really good conditioners on him for a skin soother, as well as using a forced air dryer to get him dry. He feels and looks much better for it.

I've pet many a dog that has never had a bath in their life...I don't care for the coat texture.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Max'sHuman said:


> I lost Cresties and think Icesis is beautiful. In fact I wish you'd post more pictures. They're such unusual and fun looking dogs. I used to want one and imagined naming him Buddha and walking him around in a spiked collar.


lol! I have to admit, I'm tempted to buy Icesis a spiky collar too...

It's hard for me to get good pics of her because she HATES the camera. 90% of all the photos I take are of her looking sulky with her ears drooping, or else I just get a shot of her rear-end as she runs away. She's such a stinker. =P

I have a few pics in my profile album here, though. =)


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Hallie gets a few a month depending on the time of the year and if she's shedding. For a beagle she doesn't shed very much at all but she has pretty bad allergies and she's constantly licking and biting her skin and that makes her stinky so she gets a bath about once a week. In the winter we usually have no problem as she has no "houndy odor" she just smells when she is constantly licking her fur. 
Peanut has barely any hair, he never needs baths.


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

Misty gets a bath about once a week.. Give or take a few days.

She has a wonderful habit of rolling in everything and anything stinky.. And if I manage to keep her out of those oh-so-lovely stenches she'll start to get a soft "dog" smell to her. It's not strong or offensive, but I like to keep her either smelling pleasant or neutral. Plus it keeps her coat looking gorgeous.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Great thread, makes me feel better about my dog's... I'm with those who only do it when they actually need it, which is not often at all...


----------



## sassykzt (Oct 25, 2009)

This is a great motivator:







[/IMG]


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

My dogs rarely get baths. Mostly because I'm too lazy to do it and my itty bitty bathroom does not easily facilitate bathing dogs that are more than about 10#. 

My rottweiler gets bathed more often; it's kind of required since he's a registered therapy dog. The places we visit don't want a 100# stinky, shedding, drooling dog visiting with their people. I really hate to bathe him every two weeks, so I try to just "spot clean" in between and bathe as infrequently as I possibly can... although he is exceptionally beautiful when he's freshly bathed and blown out.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Any where from once or twice a week to once a month.

Really depends on how I feel.

If m in a bad mood, I grab blaze go work (grooming shop) after hours and bathe him and make him look all nice, makes me feel better lol

I like when he is clean and nice looking.altough 90% o the time he is dirty and smelly from his daily dog park adventures


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

When they start to smell, for whatever reason, not more than every other month or so usually unless they roll in something.


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

I bathe Bailey when he starts looking more gray than white--usually every week or 2. He's all boy and loves to roll around in mud, leaves, and anything stinky he can find. It usually takes quite awhile before he develops doggie smell but since he sleeps in my bed I try to make sure it never gets to that point


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I rarely bathed my other dogs unless they got muddy, which was rarely. 

With the 2 I have now, they need a regular nail trim, which I am not able to do alone (Roxxy is a wild child and hates to have her feet touched). So I take them to a groomer for a bath and nail grinding about once a month. I have discovered that they shed less as well.


----------



## DalmatianMama09 (Aug 2, 2009)

Once a week. I have allergies to dogs, so it helps with the shedding. Plus, I'm OCD and don't like dirty dogs. If I don't bath him weekly his fur feels different and my hands get dirt on them.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

My two have been getting kinda stinky after about a month. I think it's mainly because I haven't been getting them outside as afton as I should, and also partially because they're eating a subpar food at the moment. I will be changing both of these things now that I'm starting to get a consistent paycheck again.

But yeah, I bathe them when they get stinky... or if they get something gross on them. They get brushed every day though. If Shippo runs through the mud though, his coat is so fine, brushing sometimes just doesn't do it lol.


----------



## Ty_Tyler (Sep 17, 2009)

Wlfdg said:


> We don't have fleas here.
> 
> 
> What motivates you to bathe your pups?


I only bathe my dogs if they need it. I do brush them often and use electric clippers to groom them. The one area I will clean on a regular basis is their paws due to who knows what they walk in. Fortunately, like you, my dogs never smell. One of the reasons I like this breed.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

lol. Dalmation Mama; we're just too much alike! 

I'm not allergic to dogs, but I do think I've got OCD. Seeing Donatello's thin black furs laying on counter-tops, the floor, the toilet seat; Covering my sheets and blankets in an ocean of black... Ugh. It irks me... It doesn't "gross" me out as much, because I do bathe him so much that I'm positive all those little hairs are clean,  but I'm somewhat of a neat-freak... 

I bathe him, so he smells good. He lacks a smell naturally, so I like to bathe him so when I'm snuggling I'm inhaling the sweet scent of Hawaiian Breeze. lol. 

I also bathe him to cut down on that shedding I was mentioning, and to add a glossy sheen to him... 

Plus I just like to know he's "clean". 

Just about every night I do take an unscented baby-wipe for sensitive skin, and clean his privates and his bum... I don't worry about his paws very much, he doesn't trapeze through dog poo, mud, and old puddles... They can't be very clean, but I would drive myself crazy trying to keep up with it all!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

A lot of people assume that a white dog gets dirtier and needs a bath more often than colored dogs. I say that's BS - Kit has short hair and the dirt just falls off. If there's a clump or something, a brush can take care of it. On a wet day, she's the cleanest dog around. 

I bathe once a month to keep the shedding down, keep the skin healthy, and get the oils off. People comment all the time on how soft/shiny/clean she looks, even if it has been a month from her last bath.


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Mandie usually gets a bath after the dog park. She's in love with this one puddle and I'm pretty sure other dogs pee in it, so she goes straight into the tub when we get home. I use the Kong Zoomie on her and it has helped cut down immensely on shedding (when we first got her I kep wondering why I was finding all these eyelashes everywhere, and then I realized, it was just Mandie fur). She doesn't really smell either and I love burying my face in the top of her head.


----------

